# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  Wireless LAN bridging .....

## root

Μία απλή ερώτηση η οποία έχει πολύπλοκη απάντηση .....

Έχω 2 wireless LAN. Το 1ο LAN αποτελείται από τις PCI κάρτες στα PC και ένα wireless router. Σε εμβέλεια μέχρι και 500 μέτρα, οποιοδήποτε PC έχει wireless κάρτα δικτύου, μπορεί να μπεί στο LAN μου. Το 2ο LAN το οποίο είναι όμοιο με το προηγούμενο είναι σε απόσταση περίπου 2 χιλιόμετρα από το σπίτι μου. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να ενώσω αυτά τα 2 LAN's. Γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχει δυνατότητα σύνδεσης εξωτερικής κεραίας στο router μου αλλά τι είδος κεραίας θέλω; Ενισχυτής ; Υποθέτω ότι αυτό είναι εφικτό μόνο όταν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξύ των 2 κεραιών.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

 ::

----------


## papashark

Εάν δεν υπάρχει ένα swicth ή ενα hub κάπου στο δύκτιο και είναι και τα δύο καθαρά Wireless Lans τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται.

Χρειάζεσαι 2 συσκευές να μπορούν να παίξουν ad-hoc μεταξύ τους, που θα είναι είτε συνδεδεμένες επάνω σε κάποιο PC το οποίο θα παίζει τον ρόλο του router μεταξύ των δύο δικτών είτε επάνω στον wireless router χωρίς να ξέρω αν μπορεί να σεταριστεί σωστά για αυτή τη δουλειά.

Οι 2 συσκευές θα πρέπει να πέρνουν εξωτερική κεραιά, χρειάζεσαι περίπου 23 dbm (για συγουριά) για το λίνκ των 2 χλμ, οπότε θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις πόσες απώλειες θα έχεις από καλώδια για να πάρεις τις ανάλογες κεραίες....

----------


## aeonios1

Σε τι απόσταση είναι τα δύο κοντινότερα σημεία των LAN's root?

----------

